# Origen de la frase "ma' sí"



## Manydoubts

¿Alguien sabe cuál es el origen de la frase "ma' sí" y cuál es la palabra completa de "ma'"?

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Hola manydoubts. Yo creo que simplemente proviene del italiano, como decir, _pero sí... _Y está completo.


----------



## Peterdg

También en español existe la palabra "mas" (sin tilde) que significa "pero". Entonces "ma' sí" puede ser la forma coloquial de "mas sí". 

(La palabra "mas" en español es más popular en AL que en España).

Hola Aldonza. Me alegra verte de nuevo


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Hola Peter . Tienes razón, pero proviniendo la pregunta de un argentino, me inclino a pensar en la influencia italiana.


----------



## Andoush

Esto es muy muy argentino, al igual que "ma qué" y estoy bastante segura de que viene del italiano...
Edit: ¡Aldonza, has vuelto a ser la abuelita!  Y Peter, _long time no see_!


----------



## Manydoubts

Gracias a todos. Estoy intentando reemplazar esta frase "ma si" por otra que no dé tan lunfardo. El contexto sería: "ma sí, yo lo digo." ¿Les parece bien si la reemplazo con "Está bien"?


----------



## Peterdg

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Hola Peter . Tienes razón, pero proviniendo la pregunta de un argentino, me inclino a pensar en la influencia italiana.


No me había fijado en lo de Argentina.


Andoush said:


> Esto es muy muy argentino, al igual que "ma qué" y estoy bastante segura de que viene del italiano...
> Edit: ¡Aldonza, has vuelto a ser la abuelita!  Y Peter, _long time no see_!


¿Cómo? Estoy aquí todos los días (noches). Y yo te veo a tí, te veo. 

¿Dónde está la Mafalda con el pelo electrocutado?


----------



## Andoush

Para mí, el contexto es insuficiente para saber con qué reemplazar este "ma sí". Quizás, "bueno está bien"...
Edit: Yo vengo poco y nada al foro de gramática (foro de gente que sabe muchísimo más que yo)... Mafalda está decidiendo en qué parte del mundo posarse...


----------



## Manydoubts

Andoush, el contexto tiene que ver con alguien que evita decir algo para no herir susceptibilidades, pero que finalmente no resiste la tentación y termina diciéndolo, sin importarle las consecuencias.


----------



## Andoush

Entonces, sí: 

"Bueno, está bien, lo digo yo entonces", "Bueno, si nadie se anima, lo digo yo".


----------



## Manydoubts

¡Gracias Andoush!


----------



## Bloodsun

Yo reemplazaría "ma sí" por "ya fue": *"Ya fue, yo lo digo".* Así no se perdería significado. Pero no sé si el "ya fue" se entiende fuera de Argentina.


----------



## Andoush

Otra: "bueno, ¡qué tanto!, yo lo digo"... aunque tampoco sé si se entendería en el resto del mundo.


----------



## Pinairun

Bueno, allá va, lo digo.
Bueno, qué más da, lo digo.

Por aquí, ni _¡qué tanto!_ ni _Ya fue.  
_


----------



## miguel89

También puede ser:
¡Como sea! Yo lo digo.
¡Lo que sea! Yo lo digo.
¡Qué más da! Yo lo digo.


----------



## Bloodsun

miguel89 said:


> ¡Qué más da! Yo lo digo.


Creo que esta podría ser una opción válida en casi todos lados.


----------



## duvija

Y supongo que solamente nosotros diríamos 'ta bien...' ( o simplemente 'ufa!')


----------



## Manydoubts

Muchas gracias a todos. Me inclino por "¡Qué más da! Yo lo digo." que es universal.


----------



## sergio11

Con el contexto que das, lo más apropiado es dejar el "ma sí" como está.  ¿Porqué lo querés cambiar? Nada da todo el significado que se expresa con "ma sí." El "ma sí" indica una indiferencia y un desprecio de las consecuencias, un "que pase lo que pase," que otra expresión no puede transmitir completamente. Yo soy de la opinión de dejarlo como está.


----------



## Calambur

sergio11 said:


> El "¡ma, sí!..." indica una *indiferencia *y un *desprecio *de las consecuencias, un "que pase lo que pase," que otra expresión no puede transmitir completamente. Yo soy de la opinión de dejarlo como está.


Totalmente de acuerdo. La expresión *¡ma, sí!... *no tiene equivalente.
Lo más parecido que se me ocurre es esto, pero no creo que te sirva.

*sergio*: me he permitido retocar un poquitín tu escritura.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

'*ma*' podría ser un apócope de '*mira*' (quiza otra coincidencia entre el valenciano y argentino, como el che), en tu caso 'mira sí, lo digo yo'.


----------



## elnickestalibre

En Andalucía "ma', sí" significa "mamá, sí", ya que: ma' = mamá, y sí = sí. --> Por tanto: ma', sí = mamá, sí --> por ejemplo en respuesta a una pregunta de la madre:

- Raúl, ¿has traído la compra?
- Ma', sí, ya te lo he dicho antes (como con cansancio).


----------



## miguel89

las cosas facilitas said:
			
		

> '*ma*' podría ser un apócope de '*mira*' (quiza otra coincidencia entre el valenciano y argentino, como el che), en tu caso 'mira sí, lo digo yo'.


No coinciden los significados. El significado de la expresión "ma, sí" es el que se indicó en mensajes anteriores.



elnickestalibre said:


> En Andalucía "ma', sí" significa "mamá, sí", ya que: ma' = mamá, y sí = sí. --> Por tanto: ma', sí = mamá, sí --> por ejemplo en respuesta a una pregunta de la madre:
> 
> - Raúl, ¿has traído la compra?
> - Ma', sí, ya te lo he dicho antes (como con cansancio).


Pero el "ma, sí" del que hablamos se pronuncia "masí", es decir que "ma" es una partícula átona. Por acá "ma" es también abreviatura de "mamá", pero en este caso es siempre tónica, por tanto no hay confusión.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Ah, eso sí.


----------



## Calambur

Peterdg said:


> También en español existe la palabra "mas" (sin tilde) que significa "pero". Entonces "ma' sí" puede ser la forma coloquial de "mas sí".





aldonzalorenzo said:


> Hola Peter . Tienes razón, pero proviniendo la pregunta de un argentino, me inclino a pensar en la influencia italiana.





Andoush said:


> Esto es muy muy argentino, al igual que "*ma qué*" y estoy bastante segura de que viene del italiano...


Detesto que todos tengan razón, pero ¡bueh!

"Mi" diccionario de lunfardo -que es el de Oscar Conde- dice:


> *ma*. interj. Pero, sino. (Del ital. _ma_, de igual signif.)


-------


duvija said:


> Y supongo que solamente nosotros diríamos 'ta bien...' ( o simplemente 'ufa!')


Puede ser... pero no tienen la carga emotiva y despreciativa que tiene* ¡ma, sí!*


----------



## duvija

Calambur said:


> Puede ser... pero no tienen la carga emotiva y despreciativa que tiene* ¡ma, sí!*



En realidad sería 'ta, ta, ta...' con 'ese' tono, claro.


----------



## cbrena

Manydoubts said:


> Gracias a todos. Estoy intentando reemplazar esta frase "ma si" por otra que no dé tan lunfardo. El contexto sería: "ma sí, yo lo digo." ¿Les parece bien si la reemplazo con "Esta bien"?



_Está bien  _otra forma de reemplazarlo, también con la idea de que no te importan las consecuencias: "venga, va", "venga, va, yo lo digo", "venga, va, ya lo digo yo".


----------



## las cosas facilitas

miguel89 said:


> No coinciden los significados. El significado de la expresión "ma, sí" es el que se indicó en mensajes anteriores.
> 
> _Y ¿ qué diferencia hay entre ' está bien, yo lo digo' o 'mira sí, yo lo digo' ? o ¿exactamente a cual de todos los significados indicados anteriormente te refieres?
> 
> También se ha nombrado el 'ma que', usado en frases del estilo '¡ma que eres guapa!' (¡mira que eres guapa! o ¡pero que guapa eres!)_


----------



## Manydoubts

Hola Sergio. El problema es que "ma sí" es demasiado coloquial para el personaje que va a decir la frase, por eso necesitaba una alternativa. Creo que el "Qué más da" mantiene el espíritu de la frase y es un poquito más formal. Gracias por el consejo.


----------



## francisgranada

Según mi opinión "ma(,) sí" en italiano no significa nada otro que "pero(,) sí". Las diversas connotacines, matizes y posibles interpretaciones dependen del contexto concreto (al menos así me parece ...). 

Entonces quiero preguntaros, si en español no vaya bien decir "mas sí" en situaciones como p.e.:

¿María, no te sientes bien?" 
"Mas sí, Antonio, estoy muy bien ..."
_o alternativamente_
"Pero sí, Antonio, estoy muy bien ..."


----------



## Manydoubts

Francisgranada, el término "ma sí" en Argentina se lo usa así: 
"Esto que voy a decir puede traer consecuencias graves. Ma sí, yo lo digo y que sea lo que Dios quiera." Para españolizarlo, quedaría algo como "Esto que voy a decir puede traer consecuencias graves. Venga, yo lo digo y que sea lo que Dios quiera."
El caso que tú planteas no se adapta al término porque le da una connotación equivocada a la oración. 
Pero seguramente habrá otros foristas que sabrán explicarlo mejor que yo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

¿Y por qué no usar el general *¡pues sí!*?


----------



## Calambur

XiaoRoel said:


> ¿Y por qué no usar el general *¡pues sí!*?


¡Pues sí!, cuando estamos finos lo decimos, pero cuando un descendiente de 'tano' se cabrea, andá a hacerle entender que hable con corrección. 
Es más, cuando alguien dice _¡ma, sí!_ estando enojado, suele acompañar la expresión con un gesto del brazo parecido al que haríamos para hacer 'volar' algo por encima y hacia atrás de nuestra cabeza. Ese conjunto, diría que significa: _¡todo al carajo!_


----------



## francisgranada

Manydoubts said:


> ... el término "ma sí" en Argentina se lo usa así: "Esto que voy a decir puede traer consecuencias graves. Ma sí, yo lo digo y que sea lo que Dios quiera." Para españolizarlo, quedaría algo como "Esto que voy a decir puede traer consecuencias graves. Venga, yo lo digo y que sea lo que Dios quiera." ...



Naturalmente, yo no quería dar una respuesta (ni una "solución"), porque no soy italiano y tampoco un hispanohablante nativo. Lo que no entiendo bien, es porqué no se puede decir en español (usando tu ejemplo):

"Mas sí (o "pero sí"), yo lo digo y que sea lo que Dios quiera." 

Quizás, el uso de "ma sí" en Argentina no corresponde del todo ni a "mas/pero sí",  ni al sentido "normal" del italiano "ma sí", pero más bien tiene un significado un poco específico, digamos más "grave".  ¿Es así?


----------



## sergio11

XiaoRoel said:


> ¿Y por qué no usar el general _*¡pues sí!*_?





cbrena said:


> _Está bien ___otra forma de reemplazarlo, también con la idea de que no te importan las consecuencias: "venga, va", "venga, va, yo lo digo", "venga, va, ya lo digo yo".





francisgranada said:


> Según mi opinión "ma(,) sí" en italiano no significa nada otro que "pero(,) sí". Las diversas connotacines, matizes y posibles interpretaciones dependen del contexto concreto (al menos así me parece ...).
> 
> Entonces quiero preguntaros, si en español no vaya bien decir "mas sí" en situaciones como p.e.:
> 
> ¿María, no te sientes bien?"
> "Mas sí, Antonio, estoy muy bien ..."
> _o alternativamente_
> "Pero sí, Antonio, estoy muy bien ..."




En vuestros países, todas esas expresiones, ¿tienen las connotaciones que tiene el “¡Ma, sí!” lunfardo? Es decir, cuando uno dice "Esto que voy a decir puede traer consecuencias graves. ¡Ma sí! yo lo digo y que sea lo que Dios quiera." Significa lo siguiente:
Esto que voy a decir o hacer puede traer consecuencias graves.” (o “lo que estoy comprando es o puede ser caro,” o cualquier otro análisis de la situación)
Tenga las consecuencia que tenga , lo voy a decir o hacer, pese a todo.
Si tiene consecuencias graves para mí, me las trago.
Si tiene consecuencias graves para otro, que lo parta un rayo.
También puede ser una situación como ésta: el ramo de flores que le quieres llevar a tu esposa sale más caro de lo que esperabas, entonces dices, “¡Ma, sí! No tengo tiempo de buscar algo más barato. Lo compro de una vez y me despreocupo, pese a todo.” 

Es decir, es una indiferencia, una despreocupación y un desprecio por lo que ese acto o palabra acarree, o una voluntad y disposición de aguantarse las consecuencias. 

Por otro lado, que sea lunfardo no significa que no se pueda usar en lenguaje formal. Si no tiene equivalente exacto, mientras no sea una grosería, yo lo considero totalmente apropiado. 

Ahora, habiendo discurrido sobre todo esto, pienso que el mejor equivalente sería, tal vez, “sí, pese a todo,” pero no lo vas a poder aplicar en todas las situaciones en la que usas “¡ma, sí!” Te van a seguir quedando un porcentaje variable de situaciones en las que no va a funcionar muy bien.


----------



## Lexinauta

francisgranada said:


> Lo que no entiendo bien, es *por qué *no se puede decir en español (usando tu ejemplo):
> 
> "Mas sí (o "pero sí"), yo lo digo y que sea lo que Dios quiera."


Respecto a usar 'mas sí', debo decirte que 'mas' se usa en la lengua escrita _mas _no en la hablada. La forma que se usaría es 'pero sí', que a mi entender traduce exactamente el sentido original (adversativo) del italiano 'ma sì'.


> *Ma sì!*, si usa per rispondere affermativamente a noiose insistenze.
> Gran Dicc. Italiano de Aldo Gabrielli
> 
> _(*¡Pero sí!*, se usa para responder afirmativamente a la fastidiosa/cansadora insistencia.)
> _


----------



## Bloodsun

francisgranada said:


> Quizás, el uso de "ma sí" en Argentina no corresponde del todo ni a "mas/pero sí",  ni al sentido "normal" del italiano "ma sí", pero más bien tiene un significado un poco específico, digamos más "grave".  ¿Es así?


Eso es justo lo que yo pienso, y la razón por la que te confunde. "Ma sí", como se lo usa en español (argentino), no puede ser interpretado literalmente (pero sí), y tampoco es lo mismo que en italiano (aunque hayamos adoptado la expresión de ese idioma).


----------



## lagartija68

Me ne frega, Ma finiscela, atenti cusifai,  guarda, que te la voglio dire, fiacca, xeneixe, laburar, gamba .... "ma si" es otra de tantas  palabras y giros que vienen del italiano o de dialectos italianos en nuestra manera de hablar el castellano (entonación incluida).


----------

